# Kent Sherwood - Wood Stove information



## Deuceman927 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey there.  

So, long story short, due to the collapse of a deck at our home, our Kent Sherwood wood stove (along with some other stuff) was damaged.  We've put in a claim with our insurance company.  We have a replacement value policy.  

The stove is likely from the mid to late 80's, and I have no idea what it's original cost was (came with the house).   Really what I'm looking for is to find out what any specs that could be compared against modern stoves so that I can come up with a model that would be a reasonable replacement to provide value estimate to the insurance company.

I've done some searching, and while I've found some decent info about the use of this particular model of stove, i'm not finding the info that would help me draw the comparisons I need for a modern stove.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 28, 2018)

See attached brochures/manual. I hope it helps.


----------



## begreen (Mar 29, 2018)

A mid-sized stove like a Lopi Endeavor, Pacific Energy Super 27, or Quadrafire 3100 would be possible replacements.

If the Kent innards are still in good condition they would have value to folks trying to keep there stove allive.


----------



## Slowmoe (Mar 29, 2018)

I had a kent and thought it was ok the secondary burn processes is something like today’s stoves pretty neat ahead of their time. I would say any new stove that heats 1200 squares would replace that particular Kent you mentioned. I find Kent’s all the time on craigs they seem to be posted for 300$ I bought mine for 150$.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 29, 2018)

Our Kent, sold recently for $150 with a warped baffle, was able to heat most of our 2400 sqf home. GREAT stove!
And yes, on CL for 250-500 frequently.


----------



## Slowmoe (Mar 30, 2018)

If you can afford a new stove try for a Ashley or Napoleon out of a lot of stoves to choose from these in my opinion are very nice something the next people who live in the house could use if you ever leave. Just like the Kent.


----------

